# Look what was in my yard.



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Deer. I always see deer walking around my neighborhood. Don't know if its because deer hunting season is in or what. Our houses aren't that far apart and my nieghborhood has hundreds of houses in it. I alwys see does never any bucks. It could be one or it could be four. I just happen to look out front door and saw them. They have also been in my backyard. Luke loves to chase them..lol. The pic is dark it was about 10pm. I turn the flash off because I took it through my living room window.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeah you NEVER see bucks! Just think what you could have done with a bow!!!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Funny thing is my husband has one right in the closet...lol. NO liscense though.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

They are so pretty! 

Monday night coming home from dog class was terrible. We must of seen 40-50 deer along the road. It is so dark up here by 7:00pm it is hard to see them. I have to come home tonight from wrk at 10:00 it takes about an hour cause of all the deer.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Just put in for a Doe tag OFK! lol

I get deer in the field behind the house all the time. I think the dogs deter them from actually coming in the yard.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Oh I got some, and Saturday morning will find me high in a tree just waiting to cash it in!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

aww.those are so pretty i love deer..yummy for the tummy, my dad got a doe this past weekend. 
and i say let luke get him a deer! he wouldn't know what to do he'd be having so much fun! *laughs* he'd be a really proud boy tho!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> They are so pretty!
> 
> Monday night coming home from dog class was terrible. We must of seen 40-50 deer along the road. It is so dark up here by 7:00pm it is hard to see them. I have to come home tonight from wrk at 10:00 it takes about an hour cause of all the deer.


I have seen alot as well. They have no place to go. I come home late at night too, working in retail and all and I always see them on the edge of the woods.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

isn't that so sad ...our animals have no where to go anymore, and they wonder why there have been so many things going on with the animals attacking ppl and stuff like that..what do they expcet..their leveling thier homes..where are they to go? that's why i love the country...everything is where it should be. its just sad, that hurts my heart..


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I am craving venison so bad. Yum.


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

I read the title of this post and was scared to click on it. Having 7 dogs and knowing what is in my yard...well you know.....


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

They would look nicer wrapped up in my freezer!!!


----------



## egarciaz79 (Nov 4, 2008)

wow over here in texas i c those a lot ...


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

We have little white tailed deers down here called Key Deers...how original...lol

I was feeding one (which is illegal) and now him and his buddies come every day


----------

